# digitrax sound decoder helpp



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

hey guys!

so i just put the sdhx166 sound decoder in a loco, and everything went fine, it made sounds and the light works, it runs smooth.

THEN, i tried to load a custom sound file onto it with my PR3.

still have motor and light control, but i cant get any sound to come out! I've been googling and researching but nothing seems to have helped. maybe i missed something you guys know of?

oh i tested the speaker, its still good.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Unless someone has a bright idea I should give Digitrax a call or email them.


----------



## Mark VerMurlen (Aug 15, 2015)

I don't have this decoder, but I found with sound files for other boards, you need to exactly match the file format, bit depth, sample frequency, mono vs. stereo, etc. that the instructions tell you to use. Any deviations are likely not to work. Some audio applications put in "extra" information for various purposes which can also trip up simple sound boards. So take care when you save the audio file to only have the absolute basics put into the file.

Mark


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Hopefully you can get back to the original file. I didn't have any problems doing this so I can only speculate that perhaps it was an 8bit file not a 16 bit file? A total guess! The problem I did have was the speaker that came with the decoder was almost inaudible. Changed to a iPhone speaker and wow what a difference!


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

i guess ill have t o call up digitrax. i tried ALL of the sound file on sound depot, and not one works.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

You probley thought of this before but have you checked all the solder points on the decoder?? Have you checked to see if f:8 is not on(Mute)?? Or the volume turned up??


----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

bewhole said:


> You probley thought of this before but have you checked all the solder points on the decoder?? Have you checked to see if f:8 is not on(Mute)?? Or the volume turned up??


yeah, everything seems good. volumes are up, not muted, i even ripped it out and re-soldered everything, still, only lights and motor.


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Reset to factory defaults?? If that don't work then call them they may just send you out a new decoder in the process.


----------



## gilham1956 (Mar 18, 2018)

*sound decoder problems too*

I have the exact same problem...installed the 166 sound decoder and all was fine...even changed it over to deisel sounds. Then I used soundload andlost EVERYTHING. Tried uploading a custom sound off the digitrax board...made sure it was 8 bit and NOTHING...Still have engine control and lights...but NO sound.

I sent a message to digitrax. They told me to do an extended reboot. cv 08 Three times...then manually erase and install.

I am not home but will try tonight.


----------



## gilham1956 (Mar 18, 2018)

*After "extended" reboot...still nothing*

Digitrax folks just told me to send the decoders back for repair/replace.

Boy I like this company!


----------

